# Battlefield Bad Company 2 Erster Patch in Arbeit



## XFX (15. Februar 2010)

Die erste gute Nachricht für PC-Spieler: Man arbeitet bereits fleissig an einem ersten Patch, der pünktlich zum Release oder kurz danach kommen soll. In ihm enthalten: Veränderungswünsche aus der Beta, kleinere Bugfixes und - wenn man Gerüchten und Andeutungen diverser Entwickler bei Dice Glauben schenken darf - wohl auch eine tolle Überraschung. Warum aber ein Patch zum Release und nicht alle Änderungen einfach in die Verkaufsversion einbauen? Ganz einfach: Weil die Beta so spät gestartet wurde, die DVD aber bereits jetzt im Presswerk ist...​ 

_Quelle: Twitter / Johan Andersson: @M0t0rBreath That has been ..._​


----------



## Wendigo (15. Februar 2010)

Was für Veränderungswünsche wären denn das?

Auf die Überraschung bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Wenn die Beta Tester ihren Spielstand übernehmen dürften, dann wäre das ja mal was.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2010)

Nun diese "News" wurde im ST schon seit ein paar Tagen besprochen.


----------



## Wendigo (15. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun diese "News" wurde im ST schon seit ein paar Tagen besprochen.




Ich schau regelmäßig rein und das ist an mir total vorbeigegangen.


----------



## leckerbier (15. Februar 2010)

Die Überraschung ist bestimmt das man die Umgebung nicht mehr zerstören kann.


----------



## joel3214 (15. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hinlegen


----------



## Rotax (15. Februar 2010)

Solche Idioten, hätten sie mal lieber noch ein bisschen gewartet und die Ergebnisse der Beta mit eingezogen, so hätten sie sich die Beta auch sparen gekönnt.

Heutzutage findest halt kein fertiges und fehlerfreies Spiel mehr in den Regalen -.-


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Heutzutage findest halt kein fertiges und fehlerfreies Spiel mehr in den Regalen -.-



Wen störts? Dann hab ich wenigstens das Gefühl, dass sich der Entwickler noch um den Support kümmert. Shader-Code und dergleichen wird immer komplexer. Heutige Spiele kannst du mit dem ganzen Kram aus den späten 90ern nicht mehr vergleichen, weshalb man also über ein paar Bugs schon hinwegsehen können sollte. Ausgenommen davon sind natürlich so massive Schnitzer wie in Gothic3 und Oblivion, die man gar nicht übersehen kann, da sie den kompletten Spielablauf verwursten.


----------



## DEFiNn (15. Februar 2010)

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich mir das spiel vorbestellen soll wollte ich jetzt mal fragen ob das spiel jetzt auch eine Lan modus hat wo man dann seine eigenen server aufmachen kann um mit ein paar Kumpels über Lan zu zocken


----------



## MARIIIO (15. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Solche Idioten, hätten sie mal lieber noch ein bisschen gewartet und die Ergebnisse der Beta mit eingezogen, so hätten sie sich die Beta auch sparen gekönnt.
> 
> Heutzutage findest halt kein fertiges und fehlerfreies Spiel mehr in den Regalen -.-



Naja, Wenn DICE seine ganzen Beschäftgten mal für nen halben monat vor die PCs setzen würde, könnte man sich die BETA wirklich sparen, dann würde das Spiel aber 60€+ kosten ^^

Andererseits hast du recht, dass es das eigentlich nur bei Spielen gibt, dass bewusst "fehlerhafte" Versionen trotzdem auf den markt gebracht werden... Allerdings ist es auch nicht unbedingt ein Problem bei Spielen, die den Fokus auf den MP legen, nach der installation noch nen patch zu installieren. Hätte BFBC2 nur nen SP wärs wirklich ärgerlich..


----------



## Rotax (15. Februar 2010)

Die verdienen damit so einen Arsch voll Geld, da könnten sie ruhig vorher mal ordentlich testen und ein finales Produkt rausbringen. Klar werden Spiele in technischer Hinsicht immer komplizierter, das halte ich aber eher für eine Ausrede, heute haben die Entwickler nämlich auch relativ einfach zu bedienende Tools, die es vor zehn Jahren z.B. noch garnicht gab. 
Und immerhin werden sie dafür vom Entwicklerstudio bezahlt, und für satte 50€ kann ich wohl ein relativ fehlerfreies Spiel erwarten.

Ein Arzt entlässt seine Patienten auch nicht während der OP und sagt "Ich schicke paar Pflaster nach"... 
die sollen wie andere Leute auch ihre Arbeit anständig zu Ende bringen. Oft werden auch Patches versprochen die dann entweder garnicht mehr kommen oder neue Bugs schaffen.

Das ewige geflicke mit der Patcherei nervt einfach. 

Oft hat man deswegen Kompatibiltätsprobleme mit Mods und den Cracks, die man braucht um den ganzen störenden Kopierschutzmist zu umgehen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Die verdienen damit so einen Arsch voll Geld, da könnten sie ruhig vorher mal ordentlich testen und ein finales Produkt rausbringen. Klar werden Spiele in technischer Hinsicht immer komplizierter, das halte ich aber eher für eine Ausrede, heute haben die Entwickler nämlich auch relativ einfach zu bedienende Tools, die es vor zehn Jahren z.B. noch garnicht gab.
> Und immerhin werden sie dafür vom Entwicklerstudio bezahlt, und für satte 50€ kann ich wohl ein relativ fehlerfreies Spiel erwarten.
> 
> Ein Arzt entlässt seine Patienten auch nicht während der OP und sagt "Ich schicke paar Pflaster nach"...
> ...



Und wie soll man in vertretbarer Zeit mit einem 20 Mann Team (oftmals sind es sogar nur 3 Programmierer und der Rest macht anderes) Bugs finden, die sonst nur einer von hundert Spielern mitbekommt? Zumal auch noch unter jeder Hardwareconfig andere Fehler auftreten können. Und dann sind da noch die Spieler die rummotzen, was da so lange dauert (siehe Fermi).
Ein Bekannter ist Programmierer und trotz ausgereifter Compiler und allem drum und dran arbeitet er ab und an auf reiner Assembler-Basis mit Hex-Codes, da die vorhandenen Compiler auch keine Allheilmittel sind.

Die Tools sind wie als wenn man HTML mit Microsoft-Word macht: Es funktioniert zwar am Ende irgendwie, aber wenn man mal in den Code reinschaut, ist es zu 90% irgendein unverständliches Wischiwaschi über 3 Seiten, was man von Hand in 20 Zeilen geschrieben hätte.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Die verdienen damit so einen Arsch voll Geld, da könnten sie ruhig vorher mal ordentlich testen und ein finales Produkt rausbringen.


das grad ne beta läuft is dir aber aufgefallen oder? ^^ gerade weil sie testen und bugs usw ausbügeln, diese ganze testerei aber noch zu einem zeitpunkt stattfindet, in der das spiel schon gepresst und für den versand fertig gemacht werden muss, haben sie eben diesen weg eingeschlagen. die beta sollte ja scheinbar nen ganzen monat früher starten und enden, dann wäre das so garkein problem gewesen. und den start termin kannste au ned ewig nach hinten verschieben, das vergrault genauso viele leute ^^

also ich finds ok. früher oder später wird man nach der install eh nich ums patchen drum herum kommen - also vollkommen wayne das ganze.


----------



## Rotax (15. Februar 2010)

Ich will jetzt keine breite und ausführliche Diskussion anfangen - mir gehts einfach ums Prinzip. Fakt ist halt nunmal dass viele Spiele sehr unfertig rauskommen und erst nach einigen Patches (und der damit verbundenen Wartezeit) wirklich gut laufen (Bsp.: Stalker Clear Sky, ArmA2, GTA 4 (wobei hier der letzte Patch neue gravierende Probleme geschaffen hat). Wollts nur mal erwähnen.

DarkMo, schon klar, nur richtig wäre es halt gewesen die Beta-Phase vor dem pressen der finalen Version zu beenden und somit alle gefundenen Bugs zu fixen. 
Die Gründe, warum die das nicht hinbekommen haben, interessieren mich nicht...


----------



## Ace (15. Februar 2010)

Naja die tolle Überraschung ist bestimmt eine Geld zurück Garantie wenn die Final Version kacke ist 
Mein Spielspaß hat sich noch nicht über die 40% Hürde überwunden!


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> schon klar, nur richtig wäre es halt gewesen die Beta-Phase vor dem pressen der finalen Version zu beenden und somit alle gefundenen Bugs zu fixen.
> Die Gründe, warum die das nicht hinbekommen haben, interessieren mich nicht...



Ist doch völlig schnuppe, solange es zum Release gleich gepatched wird. Ist ja nicht so das man dann noch monatelang drauf warten müsste.


----------



## PontifexM (15. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Was für Veränderungswünsche wären denn das?
> 
> Auf die Überraschung bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> Wenn die Beta Tester ihren Spielstand übernehmen dürften, dann wäre das ja mal was.


 

wäre unfair und schlicht weg lame 

schon allein die c4-assis und die messerbuben die ihre punkte quasi wegen massigen fehler die die beta beinhaltet "belohnt " würde...exploiten abusen und soweiter die ganze breite. . .


----------



## XFX (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Erster Patch in Arbeit + Vorerst kein LAN-Modus in Bad Company 2!*

Aktualisierung mit neuer News: 

Nur noch etwas mehr als 2 Wochen bis zum geplanten Release von Bad  Company 2, Zeit die letzten Fragen zu klären bzw. zu bestätigen. Und  genau das hat Gamestar vor ein paar Tagen im Interview mit Patrick Bach  getan: Geklärt wurden Fragen rund um Bad Company 2, die Beta und den  Download-Content, unter anderem ob es jetzt einen LAN-Modus geben wird  oder nicht und wie es noch mit der Modbarkeit des Spiels steht.

*Kein Lan- und Coop-Modus sowie keine Modbarkeit. ...Vorerst!

*Auf die Frage hin, ob es jetzt einen LAN-Modus geben wird und was es mit  den Aktivierungen auf sich hat, antwortet Patrick Bach:

Zitat:
Es gibt einen Aktivierungs-Code, den man zehn Mal verwenden kann. Die  Verkaufsversion wird allerdings keinen LAN-Modus beinhalten. Es ist aber  möglich, dass wir den Netzwerk-Modus später nachreichen.

Vorerst also kein LAN-Modus für Bad Company 2. Dies kristallisierte sich  zwar im Vorhinein schon ein bisschen heraus, damit ist es aber  offiziell bestätigt. Man sollte jedoch auf das kleine Wörtchen "vorerst"  achten, denn Patrick Bach betont immer wieder, dass es möglich sei,  Inhalt noch im Nachhinein einzufügen. Genau so lautet auch die Antwort  bezüglich des Coop-Modus und der Modbarkeit des Spiels. Diese werden  bekanntermaßen in der Verkaufsversion nicht enthalten sein, doch soll im  Nachhinein eingefügt werden können:

Zitat:
Lieber ein fehlerloses Topspiel als ein durchschnittliches Produkt mit  Modding-Möglichkeiten. Wir wissen noch nicht, wie wir das später  handhaben werden, denn theoretisch könnten wir das nach der  Veröffentlichung noch einfügen.

Skalierbares FOV?

Eine weitere Frage bezieht sich auf das Field of View (Sichtfeld). Auf  die Fragen hin, ob dies schon fest steht, antwortet Patrick Bach:

Zitat:
Nein. Das ist ebenfalls ein Grund, weshalb wir die Beta machen. Wir  schauen uns gerade verschiedene Lösungen an. Einige Spieler sind mit dem  jetzigen Sichtfeld zufrieden, andere sind enttäuscht. Die  Verkaufsfassung wird die Möglichkeit beinhalten, etwas zu skalieren. Wir  wissen allerdings noch nicht, wie wir das genau gestalten werden.

Ob sich dieses skalierbare Sichtfeld aber auch wirklich durchsetzt, ist  noch unklar, da die Spieler aufgrund ihrer Leistung gewinnen sollen und  nicht aufgrund ihres Geschickes, Einstellungen möglichst vorteilhaft  festzulegen.

Quelle: Interviews: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Interview: Entwickler beantworten Leser-Fragen | PC | Action | GameStar.de​


----------



## Dude101 (15. Februar 2010)

Bei solchen Spielen ist der Lan-Modus immer so ne Sache. Wenns so wie bei COD4 und 5 (ist es in BF2 auch so?) gehandelt wird, dass sämtliche Spieldaten auch lokal aufm PC sind und man mit den online erspielten Sachen auch im Lan spielen kann wärs gut. Aber wenn es so wird wie bei z.B. Team Fortress 2, dass man nur mit der Grundausrüstung spielen kann können sie den Lan-Modus gleich rauslassen.
Die Überraschung dreht sich bestimmt um den angekündigten gratis DLC zum Release.


----------



## Wendigo (15. Februar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> wäre unfair und schlicht weg lame
> 
> schon allein die c4-assis und die messerbuben die ihre punkte quasi wegen massigen fehler die die beta beinhaltet "belohnt " würde...exploiten abusen und soweiter die ganze breite. . .



Das war auch eher ironisch gemeint.

Was meinst du mit c4 assis und messerbuben. Wo und was sind da die massigen Fehler?


----------



## qwertz.vs.qwerty (15. Februar 2010)

"Es gibt einen Aktivierungs-Code, den man zehn Mal verwenden kann."

Und was ist danach? Darf ich das Spiel nie wieder installieren? 

Edit: Hab mich grad schlau gemacht.
Es gibt 2 Wege das spiel zu aktivieren: Online mit Securom oder Offline ohne Securom aber dafür mit DVD.
Online Account mit Securom ist nur 27 Jahre lang gültig, danach muss man neu aktivieren.
Mit der DVD, sprich ohne Securom, darf man unendlich lang spielen (also mehr als 27 Jahre) und auch natürlich Online Spielen, dafür aber immer mit DVD im Laufwerk.

Stimm das?


----------



## Push (16. Februar 2010)

ja stimmt , jedenfalls grob und so wie ich es auch verstanden hab ...
und mal nebenbei erwähnt , die Beta ist noch eine ältere version als das was auf DVD gepresst wird   , da sind schon einige Änderungen beinhaltet , sowie bessere Texturen etc usw ...


----------



## Freestyler808 (16. Februar 2010)

Dude101 schrieb:


> Die Überraschung dreht sich bestimmt um den angekündigten gratis DLC zum Release.



Sehe ich genau so
das mit Coop etc. war bei BF2 auch so


----------



## DarkMo (16. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> aus Battlefield Blog
> 
> 
> > You can have the game authenticated on up to 10 machines at the same time.
> ...


ausm sammelthread. da hatten wirs auch schon drüber ^^


----------



## Rizzard (16. Februar 2010)

Hier steht so ziemlich alles was schon  im ST stand. Nur hier müssen sich die Leute nicht soviele Seiten durchlesen.

Ist alles ne Frage der Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## phaYne (16. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub die Überraschung wird sein dass es keine dedicated Server mehr geben wird
 und das modern warfare 2 System übernommen wird.


----------



## derodin (16. Februar 2010)

lol würde mich nicht wundern bei dem erfolg von mw2


----------



## hawk910 (16. Februar 2010)

Kein LAN? Kein Hinlegen? Also langsam reichts! Wenn die genauso einen Mist bauen wie Infinity Ward, dann können sie sich den Kram sonstwo hinstecken!

Wird es eben auch verweigert, genau wie Call of Beschiss - Modern Schnarchfare 1.1 (angeblich ja Version 2)

Dann muss das BF2 eben noch länger halten...


----------



## Speed-E (16. Februar 2010)

phaYne schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Überraschung wird sein dass es keine dedicated Server mehr geben wird
> und das modern warfare 2 System übernommen wird.



Das glaube ich allerdings nicht, da schon "dedicated Server" vorbestellt werden können.


----------



## Wendigo (16. Februar 2010)

Weiss ja nicht, aber mit wem spielt ihr denn so oft LAN.
Das mit em Hinlegen kann ich verkraften. Damit würden die Snipern zu gut werden.
Aber vielleicht ist das die Überraschung


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist der untschied zwischen Tod und lebendig leicht zu unterscheiden 
Alles was liegt ist tot


----------



## Wendigo (16. Februar 2010)

DaRkNeZRaVer schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der untschied zwischen Tod und lebendig leicht zu unterscheiden
> Alles was liegt ist tot




Da haste auch recht. Also das Hinlegen ist nun nicht das große Problem.


----------



## hawk910 (16. Februar 2010)

Soooo oft nutz ich LAN tatsächlich nicht. Aber bisher war der LAN-Modus eine "Selbstverständlichkeit" die nicht extra erwähnt werden mußte. Es sind ja nur noch 2 LANs im Jahr die ich mit Kumpels besuche und da ist das Bier auch wichtiger als irgendwelche ProLamer-Turniere. Aber ich bezahle doch ein einen Vollpreis...und erwarte einen Vollpreistitel.
BF2 und meinetwegen BF2142 sind der Stand der Dinge, da erwarte ich eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung. Ein neues Produkt mit mehr Funktionen...nich mit weniger. Der Kommandant wurde schon gestrichen (naja....ok, war online eh selten besetzt oder er war unfähig. Obwohl ein guter Commander mit guten Squads das Schlachtfeld dominiert).
Das Hinlegen wird gestrichen (fand ich als Panzerabwehrschütze ebenfalls sinnvoll, Noob-Sniper haben eh keine große Lebenserwartung, ob mit oder ohne Hinlegen)
LAN wird gestrichen.
Offensichtlich werden die Games immer einfacher gehalten... aber ganau das hat doch BF ausgemacht: kein echter Taktikshooter...aber dennoch recht komplex. Ab und zu mal nachdenken...erst dann abdrücken. Einzelgänger sind Chancenlos, koordinierte Squads sind deutlich im Vorteil. 08/15-Shooter á la aufgescheucht herumflitzen und herumhüpfen und alles unter Feuer nehmen gibts doch wirklich genug.

Wird eigentlich auch der Preis entsprechend angepaßt? Wohl eher nicht. Aber naja, das Marketing wirds richten, schließlich ließ sich auch COD6 klasse verkaufen...obwohl es nichts Neues gegenüber dem Vorgänger geboten hat. Außer Einschränkungen, ner hübschen Grafik (was aber normale Evolution ist und allein kein Kaufgrund darstellen kann), einem netten SP-Modus ohne brauchbare Geschichte (war schon bei Cod 5 dünn, bei 4 und 2 ok) und ein paar lieblosen Ergänzungen eines angeblichen "Motivationsystems". Das wäre für 25 Euro als Addon für MW1 ok gewesen.

Ich denke: Voller Preis - Vollständiges und innovatives Produkt! So war es bei der BF-Reihe bisher ja eigentlich auch.

Naja, noch darf ich hoffen. Hab aber erst einmal die Pre-Order für mich und Kollegen storniert.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (16. Februar 2010)

EIn LAN-modus gehört einfach in ein Spiel. Wir haben auf meiner Schule eine feste tradition eingeführt und haben ca. 6 LAN's im Jahr, jedoch kreuchen wir immernoch mit den älteren Titeln rum. Ich hätte mir gut vorstellen können Bad Company 2 auf einer LAN zu spielen, da es einfach ein heiden Spaß sein muss. Finde ich etwas schade das wieder einmal ein Spiel rauskommt das keinen LAN modus beinhaltet. GLeich Spektakel gab es auch bei NFS:SHift, wenigstens hat sich der Entwickler hier die mühe gemacht einen LAN-Modus nachzureichen. UNd von MW2 fange ich garnicht erst an! -.-


----------



## DarkMo (16. Februar 2010)

soll ich ehrlich sein? wenns wirklich am lan modus liegt, das es soviele cheater kiddies gibt, dann würd ich sogar noch nen 5er drauf legen, damit der draussen bleibt. nur wenns so is. lieber zock ich zu 100% cheatfrei online, wie zu 99% mit cheatern und 1% in der lan...

und kein hinlegen... ich war anfangs au ned begeistert, aber mittlerweile find ichs gut so wie es ist. hinter all den büschen und sträuchern enddeckt man die kerchen mitunter schon schwer genug ^^


----------



## hawk910 (16. Februar 2010)

Tja, das schwer entdecken ist ja auch die Kunst. Das fehlt irgendwie.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Februar 2010)

es fehlt eben nich, auch ohne hingelege isses gut umgesetzt


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Februar 2010)

Ich find ganz gut, dass man sich nicht mehr hinschmeißen kann. Die ganzen Dolphin-Jumper gingen mir in BF2 und BF2142 immer übelst aufn Keks.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (16. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> soll ich ehrlich sein? wenns wirklich am lan modus liegt, das es soviele cheater kiddies gibt, dann würd ich sogar noch nen 5er drauf legen, damit der draussen bleibt. nur wenns so is. lieber zock ich zu 100% cheatfrei online, wie zu 99% mit cheatern und 1% in der lan...
> 
> und kein hinlegen... ich war anfangs au ned begeistert, aber mittlerweile find ichs gut so wie es ist. hinter all den büschen und sträuchern enddeckt man die kerchen mitunter schon schwer genug ^^



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (16. Februar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich find ganz gut, dass man sich nicht mehr hinschmeißen kann. Die ganzen Dolphin-Jumper gingen mir in BF2 und BF2142 immer übelst aufn Keks.


Stimmt das Bunnyhoppen ging einem nur auf die nerven, naja ich denke mal jedes Feature hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Da kann der Entwickler feilen wie er will.


----------



## PontifexM (16. Februar 2010)

eben es sind die dämlichen kids die alles vermasseln,wie immer...ich sag nur bf² c4&jeep und ramm den panzer  !
was ein scheiss ... -.-


----------



## INU.ID (17. Februar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> eben es sind die dämlichen kids die alles vermasseln,wie immer...ich sag nur bf² c4&jeep und ramm den panzer  !
> was ein scheiss ... -.-


Naja, aber was ist daran falsch? OK, wenn es ein beabsichtigtes "Selbstmordattentat" ist find ich es auch blöd, aber wenn er sich dabei nicht "opfert", also früh genug rausspringt, find ich es OK. Warum auch nicht.


----------



## PontifexM (17. Februar 2010)

weils das balancing ins schwanken bringt und dafür normalerweise genug andere mittel hat um den zu knacken,nur weil derjenige kein bock auf den panzerjäger klasse zu spielen oder damit nicht klar kommt , da ja die inf verteidigung bissl happig war,macht man eben c4 laming...der ja ja der specs war und smit die bessere antiinf waffe hatte unddazu noch schneller auf den beinen.....

und so ist es in der heutigen beta ebenso ,klassen die für das da sind werden eerst gar nicht geholt sondern das quad gestartet c4 drauf und los gehts...spitzen mässig.
ob das nun hier die mcom irgend was sation ist oder eben wieder der tank ist banane...


----------



## hawk910 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich fand die C4-Nummer gar nicht sooo schlimm. Da spricht nicht wirklich was gegen. Man sollte dann keinen Panzer betreten, wenn man dieses Risiko scheut. Hab ich auch ab und zu gemacht. Das läßt sich wohl auch nicht vermeiden. Aber ein guter Panzerfahrer kann das Risiko auch minimieren indem er den Panzer auch richtig einsetzt.
Dieses Rumgehüpfe ist schlimmer. Aber das kann mann sicherlich auch unterdrücken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2010)

bitte kein hinlegen, das war das schlimmste an Battlefield! Immer diese Bunnyhopping Noobs, Spielspaß = 0 


Ich zocke es auf PS3, auf dem PC hatte ich es vorbestellt, jedoch wieder storniert, es war einfach nicht das Wahre. Aber auf der PS3 macht es Laune ohne Ende


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (17. Februar 2010)

Mhh ich finde shooter auf der Konsole sind immer so eine Sache. Mit einem Controller in der Hand bin ich wirklich ein gefundenes Fressen. Ist einfach zu lahm und schwammig. Und die C4 jeeps, naja ist halt recht effektiv und warum dann nicht einfach nutzen.


----------



## hawk910 (17. Februar 2010)

Shooter mit Konsolen? Nein danke. Hab ich beim Kollegen schon oft probiert, aber wirklich klasse ist das nicht, deswegen kommt auch noch keine Konsole ins Haus. 
Und Bunnyhopping ist zwar nervig, aber kein Argument gegens Hinlegen, das kann man auch anders entschärfen. Bunnyhopping gibts auch bei anderen Shootern ohne Herumliegen. Und am nervigsten ists eh bei KOT Modern Beschissfare.
Außerdem ists doch keine Lösung alles zu Beschneiden. Kein C4 für C4-Lamer, kein Hinlegen , Springen, Hinknien für diese Hüpf-NooBs (am besten ohne jegliche Bewegung), keine Fahrzeuge wegen der Selbstmord-Idioten, kein Hubschrauber wegen den Heli Pro-Lamern, keine Hindernisse wegen Campern, keine Gebüsche wegen der Heckenschützen-Losern, keine Sniperwaffen wegen Campern, keine Granatwerfer wegen .... (keine Ahnung, einige Loserserver für Cod lassen die nicht zu)....usw. Und genug Argument gibts auch gegen Blendgranaten, HE-Granaten, Messer, modifizierbare Waffen und weiß der Henker was noch.
Diese Liste kann man doch beliebig erweitern.
Rauskommen würde wahrscheinlich ein CS oder KOT ohne alles, vor allem ohne Fun...


----------



## INU.ID (17. Februar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> weils das balancing ins schwanken bringt und dafür normalerweise genug andere mittel hat um den zu knacken,nur weil derjenige kein bock auf den panzerjäger klasse zu spielen oder damit nicht klar kommt , da ja die inf verteidigung bissl happig war,macht man eben c4 laming...


Sry, aber das ist mMn Unsinn. Ich weiß nicht wie es aktuell ist, ich habe länger keinen mehr gespielt, aber es ist (war?) auch möglich mit der freigeschalteten Waffe des Scharfschützen einen Fahrer oder Piloten zu erschießen. Stört das deiner Meinung nach auch das Balancing, weil der Scharfschütze deiner Meinung nach nur "Fußvolk" erschießen sollte/darf? Im Krieg gibt es keine Regeln, warum sollte man also, was auch im "echten Krieg" gemacht wird, nicht einen Panzer mit C4 in die Luft jagen dürfen?

Für mich klingt das einzig nach einer Aussage eines gefrusteten Spielers. Ebenso wie alljene die meinen der Sniper wäre eine Klasse für Feiglinge, weil er quasi aus dem Nichts Leute ausschaltet. Aber das ist nunmal so, und wem das nicht paßt der spielt vielleicht das falsche Spiel. Oder sollte sich einen Server suchen der nach bestimmten Regeln spielt.

Das "becampen" von Spawnpoints, ständige Selbstmorde, sei es mittels C4 oder auch mit Fahr- und Flugzeugen, also alles was man im "echten Kampf" niemals machen würde (außer das Flugzeug ist getroffen und stürzt eh ab, also warum nicht noch einen "mitnehmen"), darauf sollte man auch in einem Spiel fairerweise verzichten. Aber alles andere ist zumindest mMn völlig OK - auch wenn es für die Opfer natürlich frustrierend sein kann. Es ist schließlich keine Tischtennis-Simulation.

Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. ^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Februar 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist mMn Unsinn. Ich weiß nicht wie es aktuell ist, ich habe länger keinen mehr gespielt, aber es ist (war?) auch möglich mit der freigeschalteten Waffe des Scharfschützen einen Fahrer oder Piloten zu erschießen. Stört das deiner Meinung nach auch das Balancing, weil der Scharfschütze deiner Meinung nach nur "Fußvolk" erschießen sollte/darf? Im Krieg gibt es keine Regeln, warum sollte man also, was auch im "echten Krieg" gemacht wird, nicht einen Panzer mit C4 in die Luft jagen dürfen?
> 
> Für mich klingt das einzig nach einer Aussage eines gefrusteten Spielers. Ebenso wie alljene die meinen der Sniper wäre eine Klasse für Feiglinge, weil er quasi aus dem Nichts Leute ausschaltet. Aber das ist nunmal so, und wem das nicht paßt der spielt vielleicht das falsche Spiel. Oder sollte sich einen Server suchen der nach bestimmten Regeln spielt.
> 
> ...



*Signed*
Ich hab auch regelmäßig C4 an Jeeps geheftet und bin dann kurz vor der Detonation rausgesprungen.
Es liegt halt am Panzerfahrer, dass er diese Jeeps vorher ausschaltet.

Nebenbei hat man das Snipern doch längst erschwert in BC2: Kugeln fliegen nicht mehr gerade aus sondern auch ein wenig nach unten und noch dazu recht langsam. Auf wirklich große Distanzen kann man also auch nicht mehr Snipern, wenn die Kugel 3 Sekunden braucht und das Ziel in der Zeit evtl seine Richtung ändert, was man ja vorher nicht weiß, wenn man die Flugbahn kalkuliert. Zumindest war das in der Beta auf PS3 so. Schon bei BC1 benötigten die Kugeln eine gewisse Flugdauer, was imo voll OK ist.



hawk910 schrieb:


> KOT Modern Beschissfare.



Oh, da hat ja jemand richtig Ahnung.  Wenn dir CoD MW2 nicht gefällt, kauf es halt nicht. Ich hab es und verbringe fast jede freie Spielminute auf der PS3 damit, weil es bisher imo einfach das geilste Game aller Zeiten ist. Die enormen Verkaufszahlen geben mir recht.  Dein Avatar disqualifiziert dich ohnehin von jeglicher Kompetenz, darüber zu urteilen.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Februar 2010)

genauso könnte man sagen "wer nen shooter auf ner konsole zockt disqualifiziert sich selbst" oder so ^^ geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. mir wird nie ne konsole ins haus kommen, eher spiel ich nich mehr xD

aber nochmal zu INU.ID. ich denke, es ist auch ein wichtiger bestandteil, dass man spiel und realität zu trennen vermag. in der realität geht es weder fair noch balanced zu (in nem krieg schon garnich). ein krieg macht keinen spaß, ein krieg bringt nur leid auf allen seiten. wer weniger verloren hat, ist der sieger.

ein spiel hingegen setzt immer faire regeln und ein gutes balancing aller möglichkeiten vorraus (ansonsten braucht man garnich erst anfangen zu spielen) und soll für alle spielspaß bereithalten. eine unausgewogene bevorteilung oder ein nutzen einer spielfunktion in einer nicht dafür vorgesehenen art und weise kann einfach nicht geduldet werden (aus meiner sicht). wenn ich einem multiplayerspiel beitrete, will ich ein faires spielerlebnis haben. ich will nen ordentlichen kampf und keine kleinen maden, die ohne ihre tricks und miesen touren keinen stich bekommen würden. wenigstens im spiel, soll es sowas noch geben.

spaß:
denkt doch auch mal an all die kiddies, die realitätsflucht betreiben! wenn das spiel genauso ******** wie die realität is, wo sollen sie dann hinflüchten *wein*


----------



## PontifexM (17. Februar 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist mMn Unsinn. Ich weiß nicht wie es aktuell ist, ich habe länger keinen mehr gespielt, aber es ist (war?) auch möglich mit der freigeschalteten Waffe des Scharfschützen einen Fahrer oder Piloten zu erschießen. Stört das deiner Meinung nach auch das Balancing, weil der Scharfschütze deiner Meinung nach nur "Fußvolk" erschießen sollte/darf? Im Krieg gibt es keine Regeln, warum sollte man also, was auch im "echten Krieg" gemacht wird, nicht einen Panzer mit C4 in die Luft jagen dürfen?
> 
> Für mich klingt das einzig nach einer Aussage eines gefrusteten Spielers. Ebenso wie alljene die meinen der Sniper wäre eine Klasse für Feiglinge, weil er quasi aus dem Nichts Leute ausschaltet. Aber das ist nunmal so, und wem das nicht paßt der spielt vielleicht das falsche Spiel. Oder sollte sich einen Server suchen der nach bestimmten Regeln spielt.
> 
> ...


 
auf irgend welche persönlich getrimmte beiträge geb ich kein kommentar ab ,ansonsten sei es dir gegönnt .


----------



## INU.ID (17. Februar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> auf irgend welche persönlich getrimmte beiträge geb ich kein kommentar ab ,ansonsten sei es dir gegönnt .


Auch wenn es anders rüberkam, es bezog sich allgemein auf die Leute welche sich (u.a) über C4 oder Sniper aufregen. Und komischerweise sind es immer diejenigen welche regelmäßig von C4 oder einem Sniper weggeblasen werden.

Denkst du mich nervt das nicht? Wenn ich den Jeep noch von der Seite kommen sehe, weiß das es gleich knallt, aber nicht mehr schnell genug reagieren kann? Oder wenn ich X mal hintereinander - ggf auch noch immer vom selben - Sniper weggeputzt werde? Natürlich frustriert das, aber das gehört eben dazu. Und deiner Aussage ist ganz klar zu entnehmen das es dich auch frustet, auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist als ich, also was genau stört dich an meinem "persönlich getrimmten" Posting?

*@DarkMo*: Du willst also damit sagen das die C4-Jungs, welche zb. auch Panzer sprengen, kleine "Maden" sind, die - um es auf den Punkt zu bringen - die Spielmechanik ausnutzen? Ich hoffe nicht. Natürlich sollte man Realität und Spiel trennen, aber doch nicht bezüglich des Settings. Fair sollte es auf einem Server dahingehend zugehen das man keine Bugs ausnutzt, zb. durch Wände geht, Abhänge hinaufklettert welche eigentlich zu steil dafür sind usw. Aber alles andere ist mMn eben erlaubt. Wenn ich mich - warum auch immer - an irgendwas störe, dann nehme ich einen Server mit speziellen Regeln, sei es Inf only, Knife only oder was auch immer. Warum sollte es in einem Kriegsspiel fairer zugehen als im richtigen Krieg? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Februar 2010)

Mich nerven auch die C4 Quads und die Sniper, aber da muß man mal reagieren. Bei der ersten Front lege ich immer als Verteidiger rechts den ganzen Wald mit Minen voll oder gg. die andere S Strasse vor dem Loch, damit hat sich schonmal das mit den C4 Quads erledigt, auch die Panzer die sofort durchrattern um die Stationen so auszuschalten fliegen erstmal ein paar mal durch die Luft und sehen dei Funkstation nur aus der Luft

Thema Sniper, ist genau das gleiche, ist der Hügel mal wieder total überfüllt, gibt ebend Ari auf die mütze, solange bis ebend keiner mehr da hin geht!

Für jede Waffe gibts ne Gegenwaffe, man muß sie nur finden und benutzen. Das Gejaule, oh die Sniper oder Selbstmordattentäter gehen mir auf den Sack bringt ein doch nicht weiter, man muß den halt mehr auf den Sack gehen, dann lassen die es von selbst wenn es nichts bingt!


----------



## DarkMo (17. Februar 2010)

ich habs bewusst sehr allgemein formuliert so das ich mit maden im "speziellen" eben cheater meine. welche spielfunktion anders genutzt wird als beabsichtigt, muss im endeffekt der gameentwickler entscheiden (nur der weis schließlich, wie was gewollt is ^^). viele empfinden die unfähigkeit beim sprinten zu strafen als bug - is aber so gewollt. wenn der hersteller das mit den jeeps so gewollt hat und es als teil der spielmechhanik ansieht, dann ist das eben so. wenn es aber einfach eine ungewollte kombination 2er gewollter features wäre, die so garnicht bedacht wurde und zu nem exploit führt, der so nicht gewollt war - dann kann ich das garnich ab ^^

das mit den c4 anti tank jeeps kenn ich zum bsp noch garnich ^^ solang das ein erlaubtes feature is, nutz ich das dann auch soweit möglich und sinnvoll. aber wenn etwas nich so gewollt is bla, dann mach ichs ned. ich kann mich schlecht über andere aufregen, wenn ich selber nich besser bin ><


----------



## PontifexM (18. Februar 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch wenn es anders rüberkam, es bezog sich allgemein auf die Leute welche sich (u.a) über C4 oder Sniper aufregen. Und komischerweise sind es immer diejenigen welche regelmäßig von C4 oder einem Sniper weggeblasen werden.
> 
> Denkst du mich nervt das nicht? Wenn ich den Jeep noch von der Seite kommen sehe, weiß das es gleich knallt, aber nicht mehr schnell genug reagieren kann? Oder wenn ich X mal hintereinander - ggf auch noch immer vom selben - Sniper weggeputzt werde? Natürlich frustriert das, aber das gehört eben dazu. Und deiner Aussage ist ganz klar zu entnehmen das es dich auch frustet, auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist als ich, also was genau stört dich an meinem "persönlich getrimmten" Posting?


 
mich "stört" im grunde gar nichst ausser deine interpretation das ich gefrustet sei , nerven hin und wieder aber das ist ein riesen unterschied ,und diese erfahrung hat wohl jeder shooterspieler phasen weise mitgemacht, mehr oder weniger.
und mir ist das alles zu subejktiv ,könnte dir jetzt das selbe unterstellen.
was wiederum völliger unfug wäre.


----------



## hawk910 (18. Februar 2010)

Da ist ein interessantes Zitat gefallen:
...unausgewogene bevorteilung oder ein nutzen einer spielfunktion...
Richtig! Wer gewisse Bugs ausnutzt....Asche über sein Haupt!
Aber C4 an einem Jeep gegen ein schwer gepanzertes Fahrzeug, ausgestattet mit einer 120 mm Kanone, einem Koaxial-MG und im Optimalfall einem zusätzlichen MG-Schützen im Turm, der hervorragend solche Angriffe allein abwehren kann, das halte ich nicht für unfair oder übermäßig unausgewogen. Der C4-Fahrer hat nur eine Chance, die Panzerbesatzung genug Möglichkeiten den Angriff abzuwehren. Ich finds ok. Und für den C4-Heini ist das Spannung pur.
Und Camper-Sniper sind meine Lieblingsopfer. Einmal mag er mich kriegen, vielleicht auch 2 mal. Dann umgehe ich ihn entweder (soll er doch vergammeln hinter seinem Busch), oder er kriegt eine gut vorbereitete bleihaltige Antwort. Feddich! Wirklich entscheidend für den Ausgang des Gefechtes sind die Sniper eh nicht. 
Und Rennen ohne Strafen find ich ok. Es ist die Entscheidung des Spielers: Rennen oder Strafen, das macht das Spiel doch wesentlich interessanter und Anspruchsvoller. Wem das nicht gefällt und mehr Tempo auf Teufel komm raus haben will, der kann ja UT und Quake zockn.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Februar 2010)

oder cod ^^ ich find das mit dem strafen sogar gut und blöde, das es woanders geht ^^ ich will mal wen sehn, der im rennen nen seitwärtsschritt macht ><


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> genauso könnte man sagen "wer nen shooter auf ner konsole zockt disqualifiziert sich selbst" oder so ^^



Nö, ich spiel ja auch aufm PC manche Shooter.  Ich kann die Situation also sehr gut objektiv bewerten.



DarkMo schrieb:


> oder cod ^^ ich find das mit dem strafen sogar gut  und blöde, das es woanders geht ^^ ich will mal wen sehn, der im rennen  nen seitwärtsschritt macht ><



Man kann aber rennen und gleichzeitig den Oberkörper drehen, wodurch man quasi zur Seite rennt, vom eigenen Sichtfeld aus betrachtet.
Aber im Prinzip finde ich alles ok wie es ist. Genauso könnte man verlangen, dass man beim Sprinten schießen kann. Wer es eilig hat und die ganze Zeit durch die Maps sprintet und dann an jeder Ecke abgeknallt wird, weil er die Waffe nicht schnell genug hochkriegt, ist selber schuld.  Ich selbst erlebe das auch manchmal in CoD6.


----------



## hawk910 (19. Februar 2010)

Mmh...stimmt, man kann den Oberkörper drehen...nicht aber die Laufrichtung. Man könnte also nur die Sicht ändern. Und dann müßte man zwei Steuerungen haben. Einmal für die Laufrichtung und einmal für das Sichtfeld.
Und da das zu komplex wäre: kein Strafing beim Rennen, gut so! Rennen oder Ausweichen oder Feuern. Alles zusammen wäre blöd und zu langweilig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2010)

bei Third Person gehts


----------



## Nixtreme (20. Februar 2010)

Also euer Anti-Konsolen-Geflame ist mir mal sowas von Schnuppe...

Mich intressiert nur eines:
"Die Verkaufsfassung wird die Möglichkeit beinhalten, etwas(FOV) zu skalieren."

Meine persönliche News des Tages
Bitte, bitte, Versprechen halten und nicht einen auf Peter Mollyneux machen


----------



## killer89 (20. Februar 2010)

Hauptsache kein 1,5 GB-Patch, es gibt auch noch Menschen, die nicht in der Stadt wohnen und mit Kümmer-DSL arbeiten müssen...

MfG


----------



## Nixtreme (20. Februar 2010)

Also selbst mit ner 384er Leitung sollte einem so ein Patch die paar Stunden Download-Zeit wert sein!
Außerdem sind solche Uber-Patches auf jeder Heft-DVD von guten Fachzeitschriften drauf (PCGH, Gamestar, PC Games)


----------



## killer89 (20. Februar 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Also selbst mit ner 384er Leitung sollte einem so ein Patch die paar Stunden Download-Zeit wert sein!
> Außerdem sind solche Uber-Patches auf jeder Heft-DVD von guten Fachzeitschriften drauf (PCGH, Gamestar, PC Games)


Ein paar Stunden sagt er... ich weiß ja nich was du für ne Leitung hast, aber es nervt einfach tierisch... klar, man kann heut nicht mehr erwarten, dass Spiele 100% fertig rauskommen, werden ja schließlich immer komplizierter, aber kann man die Pakete nicht besser packen?

Ich hab mal n Paket gehabt, das war vorher 300MB groß und nachher 1,5GB - DAS war was!

Und ja, die gibts auf den DVDs, nur oft mit mind. einer Woche Verzögerung, dann kann man ne Woche nich zocken.

MfG


----------



## Wendigo (21. Februar 2010)

Auch die Zeitschriften kosten Geld. Manche nicht gerade wenig. Manche Zeitschriften nur wegen der DVD zu kaufen lohnt sich auch nicht immer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Februar 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden sagt er... ich weiß ja nich was du für ne Leitung hast, aber es nervt einfach tierisch... klar, man kann heut nicht mehr erwarten, dass Spiele 100% fertig rauskommen, werden ja schließlich immer komplizierter, aber kann man die Pakete nicht besser packen?
> 
> Ich hab mal n Paket gehabt, das war vorher *300MB groß und nachher 1,5GB* - DAS war was!
> 
> ...




Dir ist schon klar das bereits Komprimierte Dateien (zum Bleistift MP3, Cab etc) nichtmehr / kaum zu komprimieren gehen? Von daher ist der Vergleich ziemlich unsinnig.


----------



## PontifexM (21. Februar 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden sagt er... ich weiß ja nich was du für ne Leitung hast, aber es nervt einfach tierisch... klar, man kann heut nicht mehr erwarten, dass Spiele 100% fertig rauskommen, werden ja schließlich immer komplizierter, aber kann man die Pakete nicht besser packen?
> 
> Ich hab mal n Paket gehabt, das war vorher 300MB groß und nachher 1,5GB - DAS war was!
> 
> ...


 

eine ganze woche nicht spielen ,oh wie schrecklich.
immerhin hat man den patch dennoch,oder man kenn freunde die einem das auf einen usb stick zaubern ,wo ist das problem ...


----------



## killer89 (21. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Auch die Zeitschriften kosten Geld. Manche nicht gerade wenig. Manche Zeitschriften nur wegen der DVD zu kaufen lohnt sich auch nicht immer.


Jep, wobei das nicht ganz so schlimm wäre, is schließlich auf der PCGH-DVD meistens auch druff


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das bereits Komprimierte Dateien (zum Bleistift MP3, Cab etc) nichtmehr / kaum zu komprimieren gehen? Von daher ist der Vergleich ziemlich unsinnig.


Nun ja... es geht aber ja nicht um neue Musik im Spiel sondern um Bugfixes oder neue Maps.... ich weiß ja nicht, wie stark die Komprimierung ist, aber n normales zip/rar oder so, ist ja nun nicht gerade stark komprimiert. 
Bin auch ehrlich, ich weiß nich, was da technisch ggf. noch möglich ist, aber merkwürdig... wie gesagt* meine Meinung*


PontifexM schrieb:


> eine ganze woche nicht spielen ,oh wie schrecklich.
> immerhin hat man den patch dennoch,oder man kenn freunde die einem das auf einen usb stick zaubern ,wo ist das problem ...


Ne ganze Woche! Ja, wenns grad mal die Woche ist, wo man Urlaub und Zeit hat dafür, dann is es schrecklich, schließlich hat man ja mal dafür bezahlt und will auch davon was haben. Toll ist es dann, wenn alle Server auf der aktuellen Version sind und man selbst nicht mitspielen kann...

und betreffend der Freunde: mach das mal hier am A**** der Welt, die haben ja auch keine dickere Leitung, dass mans von denen laden lassen könnte.

Toll ist natürlich auch, *WENN *man denn mal ne dicke Leitung (>=6 Mbit) hat, krebst oft die Leitung bzw. der Server auf 2 Mbit-Niveau rum, dann is es auch fürn Po...

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (21. Februar 2010)

deshalb hatte ich den hinweis gegebn bekannte /verwandte/froinde die einem das auf einen stick kloppen....wäre zumindest BILLIGER als ein heft.


----------



## Nixtreme (4. März 2010)

es gibt da noch die möglichkeit des Internetcafes... die sollten doch zumindest über schnellere Leitungen verfügen oder?

Wiedem auch sei. Je größer der Patch, desto mehr wurde ausgebessert bzw. desto mehr inhalt. Über große patches sollte man sich nun wahrlich nicht beklagen!


----------



## alm0st (4. März 2010)

Lieber 1 großer Patch der viel verbessert - als 5 kleine die alleine nur wenig ändern (z.b. GTAIV)...


----------



## killer89 (4. März 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> deshalb hatte ich den hinweis gegebn bekannte /verwandte/froinde die einem das auf einen stick kloppen....wäre zumindest BILLIGER als ein heft.


Wie ich schon einmal gesagt hab, bringt es wenig, wenn ohnehin diejenigen entweder eine gleichlangsame Leitung haben ODER DER SERVER EINFACH NICHT MEHR LIEFERT ALS 2 MBIT/s... da bringt auch ne dickere Leitungs nix @ Nixtreme:


Nixtreme schrieb:


> es gibt da noch die möglichkeit des Internetcafes... die sollten doch zumindest über schnellere Leitungen verfügen oder?
> 
> Wiedem auch sei. Je größer der Patch, desto mehr wurde ausgebessert bzw. desto mehr inhalt. Über große patches sollte man sich nun wahrlich nicht beklagen!





R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Lieber 1 großer Patch der viel verbessert - als 5 kleine die alleine nur wenig ändern (z.b. GTAIV)...


Klar, der Meinung bin ich auch, aber wie gesagt, wenn denn wenigstens auch die Server die Bandbreite bringen und die Patches auch wirklich was verbessern. 

Na ja, mal sehen, was der Patch bringt und wie viel Spaß mit BC2 bereitet (liegt hier neben mir )

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. März 2010)

Die server werden garantiert mehr als 2Mbits bringen, 4Players, Gamershell und wie sie alle heißen bringen locker 16mbits. 

Man darf nur nicht sofort laden wenns draußen ist, sondern ein paar stunden danach ^^ 

Und die mit der langsamen Leitung brauchen sich doch nicht aufregen, die können doch eh nicht spielen bei einen ping von >100ms


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2010)

Allein die Leitung entscheidet nicht über den Ping 
Ich hab n bessren Ping als mein Kumpel mit der 5fachen Leitung..

Gestern war ich ja auch begeistert, durfte erstmal den Auto-Updater von BF abwarten XD 
Hatte ich wenigstens Zeit hier n paar Tagebücher abzugrasen 

MfG


----------



## Nixtreme (5. März 2010)

also ich hab bei seiten wie gamerhell oder 4Players auch meistens annähernd die vollen 16mbits....
Aber das der Ping nicht unbedingt was mit dem maximalen downstream zusamenhängt stimmt. Hatte nen Kumpel (vor ca. 7 Jahren) der mit ner 56k-Leitung nur wenig mehr Latenz hatte in CS (um die 105) als ich mit meiner 768er (um die 85). 
Nur so am rande...


----------



## MARIIIO (6. März 2010)

Hab den MP noch nicht angespielt...Was wars denn nun für eine Überraschung?

Und gibts den Patch auch irgendwo separat als Download? Hab hier schnelles Internet und würde ihn meinem Bruder gerne mitbringen...


----------



## SA\V/ANT (6. März 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> Allein die Leitung entscheidet nicht über den Ping
> Ich hab n bessren Ping als mein Kumpel mit der 5fachen Leitung..
> 
> Gestern war ich ja auch begeistert, durfte erstmal den Auto-Updater von BF abwarten XD
> ...



Ja man sollte aber dennoch mindestens DSl 6000 besitzen. DSL Light oder sonst was ist einfach nicht spielbar.


----------



## killer89 (6. März 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> also ich hab bei seiten wie gamerhell oder 4Players auch meistens annähernd die vollen 16mbits....
> Aber das der Ping nicht unbedingt was mit dem maximalen downstream zusamenhängt stimmt. Hatte nen Kumpel (vor ca. 7 Jahren) der mit ner 56k-Leitung nur wenig mehr Latenz hatte in CS (um die 105) als ich mit meiner 768er (um die 85).
> Nur so am rande...


Siehst du? ^^ 
Und Patch ziehen ja stimmt, aber meistens auch erst nach dem großen Ansturm 



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Ja man sollte aber dennoch mindestens DSl 6000 besitzen. DSL Light oder sonst was ist einfach nicht spielbar.


Für dich sind also Leute, die nur DSL Light haben nicht spielberechtigt? Na suuper... solche Leute mag ich ja... alles unter 6000 is nix... ich hab 2000 und bessere Pings als manch anderer!

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (6. März 2010)

entspannt euch wieder ,back to topic.


----------



## DMA (6. März 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> Für dich sind also Leute, die nur DSL Light haben nicht spielberechtigt? Na suuper... solche Leute mag ich ja... alles unter 6000 is nix... ich hab 2000 und bessere Pings als manch anderer!
> 
> MfG


Sie unterschreiten immerhin die Mindesanforderungen, also können die auch nicht erwarten, daß sie den MP in seiner tollsten Auslegung haben. :>

Ich hatte damals mal DSL 2k mit Fast-Path, doch seit VDSL 50 sind meine Pings definitiv besser, auch weil das routing nun besser ist.
Liegt whl eher am carrier, welchen Ping man hat (dadurch bedignt, daß der Server nicht im Erdkern steckt).

Trotzdem versendent BC2 zuviele Pakete, um mit DSL Light ordentlich zu spielen.
Extrem schade bei dem Breitbandausbau in Deutschland, aber das wird ja noch bis 2014. ;>


----------



## killer89 (6. März 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass DSL-Light das gelbe vom Ei ist und mich regen die Leute auch auf, die durch die Map laggen, klar. Nur zu sagen, dass man mindestens DSL 6000 haben muss, find ich n bisschen übertrieben und Verarschung! Mir bringt ne 6000er oder 10000er Leitung nix, wenn mein Ping trotzdem müll is, wie gesagt, ich hab gute Pings mit 2000er sogar ohne FP. Der Sprung von 2k auf 50k is zugegebener Maßen schon heftig ne? 

So, nu aber BTT 

MfG


----------



## DMA (6. März 2010)

Zum Topic: Nunja, ich kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschlißene, ein 1.5Gb Patch wäre für viele extrem "schlecht".
Aber es hat sich ja sogar schon 2004 etabliert, daß man riesige Patches zum Download bereit stellt.
Die Namen der Spiele mit soclhen großen Patches kenn ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, aber auch damals war das geschrei schon groß (Und 1,5Gb Patches zu DSL 2-6k Zeiten war definitiv keine schöne Sache)

Nochmal kurz OT: @killer89: Natürlich hab ich zwischen Sprünge gemacht, von modem->ISDN->DSL 1k, 2k, 6k, 16k und nun VDSL 50. Ein direkter Sprung von 2k auf 50k wäre echt etwas stark, aber könnte nach Plänen der Bundesregierung ja sogar paßieren.


----------



## MARIIIO (6. März 2010)

ICh finde, bei einem Patch ist die DL-Größe doch ein vernachlässigbares Übel. Wenn es ein guter Patch ist, der viele Dinge verbessert, kann er ja gar nicht groß genug sein. Je mehr Inhalt, desto besser


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. März 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> Siehst du? ^^
> Und Patch ziehen ja stimmt, aber meistens auch erst nach dem großen Ansturm
> 
> 
> ...




DSL2000  ist auch kein DSL Light. 

Und mit DSLIght hat man einen katastrophalen Ping (85 ist einfach viel zu hoch  ). 

Und mit ner 2000er zieht man son Patch auch sehr schnell. War jahrelang zufrieden mit ner 2000er, nun haben wir ne 6000er


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2010)

DMA schrieb:


> Zum Topic: Nunja, ich kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschlißene, ein 1.5Gb Patch wäre für viele extrem "schlecht".
> Aber es hat sich ja sogar schon 2004 etabliert, daß man riesige Patches zum Download bereit stellt.
> Die Namen der Spiele mit soclhen großen Patches kenn ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, aber auch damals war das geschrei schon groß (Und 1,5Gb Patches zu DSL 2-6k Zeiten war definitiv keine schöne Sache)
> 
> Nochmal kurz OT: @killer89: Natürlich hab ich zwischen Sprünge gemacht, von modem->ISDN->DSL 1k, 2k, 6k, 16k und nun VDSL 50. Ein direkter Sprung von 2k auf 50k wäre echt etwas stark, aber könnte nach Plänen der Bundesregierung ja sogar paßieren.


Nur sind 1,5GB bei einem Spiel, das 10GB verlangt ne Menge 

Und die DSL 2k-Zeiten sind noch laaaange nicht vorbei, wenn unsere Bundesregierung nicht nur reden, sondern auch machen würde, dann hätten wir schon lange n bessres Internet, keine Schlaglöcher in den Straßen, aber ich schweife ab.



MARIIIO schrieb:


> ICh finde, bei einem Patch ist die DL-Größe doch ein vernachlässigbares Übel. Wenn es ein guter Patch ist, der viele Dinge verbessert, kann er ja gar nicht groß genug sein. Je mehr Inhalt, desto besser


Dem stimme ich nach wie vor zu, nur gibts auch wirklich genug Spieler, die eben recht lange warten müssen, gerade, wenn sie abends nach der Arbeit ne Runde zocken wollen und erstmal n neuer Patch gesaugt werden muss.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> DSL2000  ist auch kein DSL Light.
> 
> Und mit DSLIght hat man einen katastrophalen Ping (85 ist einfach viel zu hoch  ).
> 
> Und mit ner 2000er zieht man son Patch auch sehr schnell. War jahrelang zufrieden mit ner 2000er, nun haben wir ne 6000er


Hab ich auch nie gesagt, das DSL Light = 2000 ist ^^. DSL Light ist 384kbit/s 

Aber 85 is damit sehr unwahrscheinlich damit XD 

Hoffentlich bringt der Patch dann auch wirklich was und nicht nur heiße Luft... hinlegen würd ich mich zum Beispiel gern XD

MfG


----------



## MARIIIO (8. März 2010)

Ich hab hier daheim selbst gerade nur DSL light, und das auch noch recht instabil, sodass zu den Hauptzeiten kaum ein Verbindungsaufbau möglich ist. Aber man hat ja noch den SP ^^
Muss die Kiste eben mal ne nacht lang laufen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2010)

Hinlegen kommt nicht, ist auch besser so.


----------



## Wendigo (9. März 2010)

Mich stören jetzt schon die Sniper. Da braucht es nicht auch noch Hinlegen.
Bei mir läufts recht zufriedenstellend. En paar Fehler hier und da, aber nicht wirklich tragisch.

Vielleicht sollten noch mehr maps kommen. 

Diese Inselgruppenmaps kann ich gar nicht ab. Braucht man nicht wirklich.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. März 2010)

Ich hoffe doch dass die nächsten Patches als Direkt-Download angeboten werden, und nicht wie der erste per Auto-Update eingespielt wird.

----



Wendigo schrieb:


> Mich stören jetzt schon die Sniper. Da braucht es nicht auch noch Hinlegen.


Als Sniper wäre es schon ideal wenn man sich  hinlegen könnte. Andererseits gibt es auf den BC2 Maps so viele Möglichkeiten sich auch ohne hinlegen als Sniper abseits des Gefechts zu postieren dass es eine wahre Freude ist die Hasen ins Fadenkreuz zu nehmen


----------



## hempsmoker (9. März 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Diese Inselgruppenmaps kann ich gar nicht ab. Braucht man nicht wirklich.



Die map ist wirklich totaler Misst. Das endet meistens in nem SniperWar von einer Insel zur anderen... Am Ende wirds dann wieder ein bisschen interessanter wenns dann durch den Wald geht, aber sonst.... näh...


----------



## Wendigo (9. März 2010)

Ebenso diese eine Wüstenmap. Als Angreifer geh ich da immer Gnadenlos drauf.


----------



## killer89 (9. März 2010)

Wenn man wenigstens so weit käme... bei mir versagt die Verbindung immer...
hoffentlich wird das auch mit dem Patch besser.. 

MfG


----------

